# Not Another Tattoo Thread...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...well...yeah it is...but...this one is different, because, I don't care what your opinion of tattoos, or people who have tattoos is...so if you're just going to respond with how you think they are "classless" or whatever don't bother posting, run along and drool over some pictures you found in a 1932 JC Penny Catalog...

...any-who...the point of this thread...What is the Best tattoo you have seen??? It could be a design , or placement, or both...aside from mine (the face of the statue of David)...I'd have to say the best one I ever saw was on this girl working at Armani Exchange, she had a flame going up her middle finger...I don't know why, but I've always liked hand tattoos, and this one was really cool, it was full color, the fingernail was the "blue part" and then it ran up the length of her finger and ended on the hand, just past the top knuckle...if she didnt have such an attitude, I would have asked to take a picture of it (or at least for her number)...but...it was still pretty cool...

...anybody else see any interesting tats that they remember???


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Too many to count. A great example at Sartorialist last month. I am not a fan of the heavily tattooed look, but I have seen many that I found very attractive.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A picture of a flaming skull on a biker guy.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Not actually seen one, but I always like the scene in "The Jerk" where Steve Martin talks about his girlfriend biker chick who had a tattoo on her upper inner thigh that read "slippery when wet"


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> the fingernail was the "blue part"


That sounds a bit painful.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

The best ones I have seen are the "portrait tattoos". The good ones look just like a photograph. On the other hand, I think mine are really nice. I have four tattoos. An eagle and an American Flag on my right arm and an ocean/shark/pirate ship scene on the left arm. I have a celtic cross on my right leg and on my left leg, I have a flaming heart with a banner across it with my wife's name on it. Above the heart is a banner with my oldest son's name and below the heart is a banner with my youngest son's name. 

Please bear in mind, these tattoos are in places where people cannot see them unless I want them to be seen and I keep them covered up at the office. 

CB


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Wendy*

"Welcome to Jamaca hope you have a nice day!"


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> "Welcome to Jamaca hope you have a nice day!"


Nice one.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Connor and Murphy*

Veritas+Aequitas

_And Shepherds we shall be,For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomine Patris, Et Filii, Spiritus Sancti._


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Albert said:


> That sounds a bit painful.


Well...her fingernail was painted blue, just to keep in line with the overall flame theme...


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Foeti with umbilical cords in a life and death struggle trying to abort each other with axe and flail.


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Out of curiosity I'd love for people to start posting pics of senior citizens with tattoos. I'm a little tired of seeing young, good looking people with their tats. Generally speaking, if you take away they're tattoo they still look good, no?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Veritas+Aequitas
> 
> _And Shepherds we shall be,For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomine Patris, Et Filii, Spiritus Sancti._


Nice...I love hand tats...if I'm ever in a position where I have a bunch of money and don't have to worry about working in a professional environment, I'm going to get something done on my hands...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Tattoos are classless, tasteless and ugly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...well...yeah it is...but...this one is different, because, *I don't care *what your opinion of tattoos, or people who have tattoos is...so if you're just going to respond with how you think they are "classless" or whatever don't bother posting, run along and drool over some pictures you found in a 1932 JC Penny Catalog...











^^^Worked for this guy^^^


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


>


I used to have a pair of those Jordans back in the day.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eh...okay...I have the same fire reds...I'd have gone with a Tee with some red in it...:icon_smile_wink:

Looks like at some kind of beach, I don't see what's wrong with that outfit for where he is...I don't see any tattoos on him though...


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Body modification is both ancient and nearly universal. To the chagrin of China, the oldest evidence for acupuncture and tattooing is the famous Oetzi mummy of Alpine Italy. Western tattooing was a direct result of Captain Cook's voyages. In it's favour, modern inks and artistry are being used in reconstructive surgery to mask pigmentation loss and scarification. The latest lazers are now capable of removing all of the primary colours. So it is a matter of time and money. My one tattoo of @ 2" x2' will take 3 sesssions @ $150 each. I tried real hard to argue it was a gang tatto and should be done free. Alas, reverse discrimination again. Anyone contemplating a tat should get one of the 'temporary' tatts, which have a lifespan of months before fading away. Once you have it, you have it: unless paying $450 to remove a $40 scar of youth makes sense.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jpeirpont said:


>


So Where's the tattoo?


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Come on, go for the full body tattoos of lizard scales combines with implants to give you ridges and horns, file your teeth to points, and split your tongue. 

Come on, go for the full body tattoos of lizard scales combines with implants to give you ridges and horns, file your teeth to points, and split your tongue. (There are pics on the internet of some guy who did this. I wonder if sometime in the future he will regret this. You think? we did have a summer intern once from VT Law School who proudly showed me her yin-yang tattoo on the side of her abdomen. When I asked her what would happen to it if she ever got pregnant, there was one of those moments when her face froze as she had not thought this through, then finally said she was never going to have a baby. I smiled politely remembering saying the same thing at her age).

That said, I do kind of like the Maori tribal tattoos and that sort of thing, but I am far too old and that is not part of my ethnicity.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I never got any tattoos, but I have several friends that have them. I really like the Irish harp one of my friends has on his bicep. He also has a Celtic cross on his forearm and a shamrock on his shoulder. A few of my firefighter friends have the city FD insignia they work for, or the IAFF maltese cross. My cousin has the union ironworkers emblem on his arm. At a Cardinals game, I saw a guy with a large tattoo of Busch Stadium on his back. It was pretty detailed; it must have taken a long time to do. I can't imagine what it cost.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Speaking of tattoos, they figure prominently in this new Cronenberg film about Russia's gangland world:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765443/


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

When I was a medical student, I took care of a lady with a ruler tatted on her inner thigh


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I never got real tattoos because I have sensitive skin and I might have an allergic reaction to it.Tattoo Parlors charge an arm and a leg to put one on you.


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

Howard said:


> I never got real tattoos because I have sensitive skin and I might have an allergic reaction to it.Tattoo Parlors charge an arm and a leg to put one on you.


I think the inks are hypo allergenic and that you shouldn't have a problem with it. I've never heard of anybody having an allergic reaction to the ink. Much more likely is a latex allergy.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Today's NY Times on whether tattoos are the art world's next frontier:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/16/style/tmagazine/16ink.html?_r=1&ref=tmagazine&oref=slogin


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I never got real tattoos because I have sensitive skin and I might have an allergic reaction to it.Tattoo *Parlors charge an arm and a leg to put one on you.*




Now that was a flash of the old Howa genius.

I love the large tat I have on my right deltoid and upper arm. It is a Celtic harp below a Celtic cross bordered by Celtic knotwork. It was custom drawn for me by an award winning artist in the Detroit area about 15 years ago.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> [/b]
> 
> Now that was a flash of the old Howa genius.
> 
> I love the large tat I have on my right deltoid and upper arm. It is a Celtic harp below a Celtic cross bordered by Celtic knotwork. It was custom drawn for me by an award winning artist in the Detroit area about 15 years ago.


Sounds cool, Wayfarer. Got any pics?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Sounds cool, Wayfarer. Got any pics?


Not currently but I'll take one in the next week or two and post it.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Veritas+Aequitas
> 
> _And Shepherds we shall be,For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomine Patris, Et Filii, Spiritus Sancti._


I love Boondock Saints!

The best tattoo I have is an old fashion clock face representing the time my children were born with their names. Its on my left chest.


----------

